# Fly fishing in the Lima/Findlay area



## hibb-j (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm new to the forum, and until recently hadn't given much thought to fishing. I did when I was younger, but I haven't gone fishing at all in quite a few years. I go to school in Tennessee but will be home for the summer in the Lima/Findlay area. The main thing I'm concerned about is learning how to. I was wondering if there was anyone in that area willing to help me out when I get home in May. I've never fly fished before but there is an Orvis store close by here that I've visited a few times and some Fly Fishing 101 classes in the area as well.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Many years ago, I used to live off Hurd Ave in Findlay. I would fly fish both Eagle Creek down around Arlington and on up, some great Smallmouth fishing on the stream. I also use to fish the Blanchard River as well, sometimes right downtown off Main Street but perfered the Eagle over the Blanchard. Where are you going to School in Tennessee? I have a place in Reliance TN, east of Cleveland and I fish the Hiwassee and Tellico all the time; planning to head down this weekend. 

I am sure someone in that area can assist you with some instructions and get you started. Also, check out Youtube, some good video instruction on there. Good Luck!


----------



## hibb-j (Feb 11, 2014)

I go to school near Knoxville. The only reason I'm questioning whether or not to really get into it is the money involved. I don't want to buy everything to fly fish then not learn how to do it properly. I also don't know of many places back home that would be good for fly fishing other than a few small ponds and things.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

You certainly are in what I would consider to be a "hub" as it relates to excellent fishing opportunities in Tennessee and you have some good options to consider. There are a number of guides in the area around your location, one of them is on this forum a somewhat a regular basis, his name is Michael Cox who owns and operates Rocky Top Anglers, he is out of Knoxville as well. He goes by the name of Rockyracoon on this, you could PM him and see if he would give you instruction and or what he charges to do so. There are other Fishing Forums down around you, I would also reach out on those and perhaps you could get someone in the area to give you some instruction free of charge. The Forums I would recommend are Little River Outfitters Forum, South East Fly fishing forum and Hiwassee.net. There are a bunch of solid guys on these forums, I am sure one of them would take you under their wing and give you some instruction. Also on Hiwassee.net, you can see that starting in May on some scheduled Saturdays, they have free fly fishing instructions held at Reliance Fly & Tackle. The guys teaching are very good, and it is free! Lastly as a final option, on some other weekend when I and my sons are heading down to our place in Reliance, you can meet up with us and spend a day on the river. We have extra equipment and we could teach you how to fly fish, not to mention you will be fishing on some prime water.


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Checkout Miami Valley Fly Fisher
We live in the Minster area not to far from Lima. We just got into fly fishing also. Lot of people there to help. They have outdoor meetings in Huber Heights area in the summer where they work on casting and other things.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hibb-j (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you both for the help. I'll be sure to check into these things as I continue on in trying to learn about this.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Hey hibb-j, welcome to fly fishing. I've only been doing it for a couple of years and am still learning myself but I live in Findlay and fish the local rivers and creeks. In the summer I try to get out every weekend. Definitely follow the above advice and watch lots of youtube videos. Also check out theflyfishingforum.com .


----------



## hibb-j (Feb 11, 2014)

Is there good fly fishing in the area? I only know of the reservoirs that are regularly fished so I'm at a loss on how fly fishing in the area goes.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I usually do ok on the river, small mouth, rock bass and drum. On the creek I've caught a lot of rock bass, sunfish and a carp. I've never done well on the reservoir but plan on trying a sink tip this summer and hopefully that improves my luck. I'm also hoping to explore the Sandusky river a little bit this summer with a friend from Tiffin. I grew up in the Mohican area and stayed in this area after college. Every chance I get I go home and fish the Clear Fork River for trout but honestly I enjoy small mouth fishing the most. Anytime you want to join just PM me.


----------



## mrflusters (Mar 12, 2014)

hibb-j said:


> Is there good fly fishing in the area? I only know of the reservoirs that are regularly fished so I'm at a loss on how fly fishing in the area goes.


Actually you can fly fish anywhere there is water an fish! I have caught bluegills from my boat at Bresslers on a popper and fly rod. Crappie an smallmouth on Riley Creek outside Pandora. Just need to keep your back swing and front swing from getting hung up. And I'm by far no expert!


----------

